# Evil encounter, what will you do?



## LarryA (Jun 18, 2015)

So I got a ping to pickup a pax at Mega bus terminal in Chicago on Canal Str and Van Buren Ave around 12am Friday night. Usually, I don't Uber anytime after midnight but this Friday was exceptional 'cos I've been on the road for 12hrs and made a little over $150 (below my goal). I was hoping this ride will be to the burbs which will probably push me close to my goal.

Anyways, I arrived at the bus terminal there was no bus or anyone in sight, 3mins into my wait I called the rider he said he's on the bus and would be there in a min. He sounded pretty aggressive and rude on the phone but I wasn't going to let that deter me from reaching my goal.

He finally showed up, dirty looking with a backpack and he reeks of weed/pot. He settled himself in the front passenger seat and asked me to drive to the most notorious part of Chicago on the West side (Independence blvd and N.Hamlin). At 12am! A thug in my car, I know it's about to get down.

I started to have conversation with him, make him feel like a gentleman. I noticed he was looking at me, my phone and around the inside of my car with the corner of his eyes, I was doing the same ( I was in my flight mode). Honestly, I was scared as sh**t and sweating all over. Half way into the ride, as dark as it was he noticed the watch I was wearing. At that moment I taught I was getting robbed 'cos he kept putting his hands in his pocket and touching his backpack which he had on the floor. Thank goodness, I dropped him off with no occurence.

What if he pulled out a gun, what will you do? Put up a fight or just let him have his way? Advice please!!


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

It's easier to say what you would do from the desk but I carry a pistol so my left hand would be on it.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

My goals always end by midnight or eariler if I encounter a troubling PAX. Just tack shortage on to next day


----------



## LarryA (Jun 18, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> My goals always end by midnight or eariler if I encounter a troubling PAX. Just tack shortage on to next day


But how do we protect ourselves, if Uber does not allow concealed weapon or dashcam.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

They don't allow dash cam?

I use a dual cam cam and I'm carrying. If I get in an a no fault accident, car jacked, hurt or killed what would I need Uber for.


----------



## LarryA (Jun 18, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> They don't allow dash cam?
> 
> I use a dual cam cam and I'm carrying. If I get in an a no fault accident, car jacked, hurt or killed what would I need Uber for.


Thanks SECOTIME, I'll be shopping for one right away.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I use this one http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E56WY18/?tag=ubne0c-20

and this one http://www.glockmeister.com/GLOCK-27-Gen-4/productinfo/G27GEN4/


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Greyhound. America's favorite way to travel with weed.


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

Well that would never happen. Chicago made tons and tons of laws to make sure it doesn't.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Pretty sure Uber doesn't ban dash cams.

Uber does ban firearms... fwiw


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> They don't allow dash cam?
> 
> I use a dual cam cam and I'm carrying. If I get in an a no fault accident, car jacked, hurt or killed what would I need Uber for.


He was rude and aggressive on the phone that's enough for me for a cancel also some dirty slob walking to my car that's also enough of a cancel for me

To me it sounds like you were more interested in your goal than your safety


----------



## PhoenicianBlind (Aug 31, 2015)

I wonder if he had some weed paranoia. Might have had a pound of brick weed stuffed in that pack, or thought this sketch uber was an undercover cop


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

When you called him, he was rude to you. That's grounds for immediate cancellation. Especially at midnight.


----------



## LarryA (Jun 18, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> He was rude and aggressive on the phone that's enough for me for a cancel also some dirty slob walking to my car that's also enough of a cancel for me


You are completely right on a very good day, I'll cancel but Travis make us slave. If the rates was more than 0.90c a mile I won't be on the road for that long.


----------



## xciceroguy (Aug 10, 2015)

Always trust your instincts , the guy sounded trouble on the phone so you should have cancelled and left. Even though nothing happened it very well could have.


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

dashcam to record your final moments ?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

If he pulled a gun you have a couple choices, either way you may or may not get shot.

1) comply with everything he says.
2) hit the gas, get up to a really good speed, ensure your seatbelt is on and let him know you are gonna crash, either of you may or may not survive, or he can toss the gun and you will let him jump out as you slow the car down.

These people usually value their own lives not others so knowing he has a good chance of dying if you do hit something full speed is a good deterrent. You may also get the attention of cops.

Cancelling prior would have been the smart thing.


----------



## R44KDEN (Jul 7, 2015)

I carry every day and I also have a dash cam running (inside and outside). Next time trust your gut and not even pick up the rider. Or cancel after the call. In your specific example, if the pax did "hijack" you - give him exactly what he wants. No material possession is worth dying over. If he pulls a gun or a knife, there is no way you will be able to pull yours in time. The best course of action is to stop the vehicle as quickly as you can and exit the vehicle. The other thing I do is if I am worried about the rider, when I arrive, I get out of the car so I can stand face to face with the passenger and make an assessment. I have a large maglite in my hand (if its night). Much better to assess and then decline the ride right there, than when he/she is in the car.


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

It's called conceal carry for a reason. No one should know you're armed until it's to late for them. 


It's better to be judged by 12 than carried by six


----------



## R44KDEN (Jul 7, 2015)

Mr. T said:


> It's called conceal carry for a reason. No one should know you're armed until it's to late for them.
> It's better to be judged by 12 than carried by six


Easier said than done. Lets say the average concealed carry position is right hip. You are driving, seat belt on. Pax pulls either a knife or gun and threatens you. Unless you are very well trained, you are not going to be able to maintain composure, release seat belt, remove firearm and be in a position to take positive action. Things will be moving too quickly. In my humble opinion, the best course of action is to comply with all demands and get the vehicle to a stopped position where you can get out of the car. One, it will provide cover and two, you can assess the situation where you can either stay and defend yourself or run or let the guy take the car (best outcome). 9 times out of 10 they will want the car or your personal possessions. All of those things can be replaced.


----------



## SlowBoat (Jun 26, 2015)

limepro said:


> If he pulled a gun you have a couple choices, either way you may or may not get shot.
> 
> 1) comply with everything he says.
> 2) hit the gas, get up to a really good speed, ensure your seatbelt is on and let him know you are gonna crash, either of you may or may not survive, or he can toss the gun and you will let him jump out as you slow the car down.
> ...


I asked a police officer and a martial arts expert who trains police officers and they both said same as you. Crash your car.


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

R44KDEN said:


> Easier said than done. Lets say the average concealed carry position is right hip. You are driving, seat belt on. Pax pulls either a knife or gun and threatens you. Unless you are very well trained, you are not going to be able to maintain composure, release seat belt, remove firearm and be in a position to take positive action. Things will be moving too quickly. In my humble opinion, the best course of action is to comply with all demands and get the vehicle to a stopped position where you can get out of the car. One, it will provide cover and two, you can assess the situation where you can either stay and defend yourself or run or let the guy take the car (best outcome). 9 times out of 10 they will want the car or your personal possessions. All of those things can be replaced.


I'm a righty, it's called appendix carry or cross draw. And most criminals are looking for victims. Make it clear that you will not be one. And if it does come to showing your hand they will generally give up


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

That's exactly why after 11 pm I head logoff and head to the burbs and drop off Naperville drunks if I still need to reach my goal. Driving something that looks like a cop car isn't a good idea in certain Chicago neighborhoods. 
Short of serious bodily harm I say give him what he wants.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

PTB said:


> dashcam to record your final moments ?


^^^
That poor guy is a Las Vegas driver.... said he was heading for the big giant truck stop at Losee Rd. and Cheyenne right along side the freeway. 
Know it well.


----------



## Larry Stapleton (Oct 4, 2015)

I've only been driving a week, but I don't intend to allow anyone in my car that I don't feel comfortable with for any reason, and my plan is to simply drive off, and cancel the ride, no charge.


----------



## Edddelos (Sep 29, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> Pretty sure Uber doesn't ban dash cams.
> 
> Uber does ban firearms... fwiw


*TERMS AND CONDITIONS
LEGAL*

We (UBER) seek to ensure that everyone using the Uber digital platform-*both driver-partners and riders-feels safe and comfortable using the service.* During a ride arranged through the Uber platform, Uber and its affiliates therefore prohibit possessing firearms of any kind in a vehicle. Any rider or driver found to have violated this prohibition may lose access to the Uber platform.

They might not ban dash cams, but it may make a rider feel "uncomfortable."
Having said that you may want to look into a "hidden cam."
What they don't know doesn't hurt them.


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

C'mon. Do we really need more camaras in our society? Shakespeare had it right 500 years ago, the real solution is to get rid of all the lawyers. I see a camara and I see a legitamate reason to give the driver 1*.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

pizza guy said:


> C'mon. Do we really need more camaras in our society? Shakespeare had it right 500 years ago, the real solution is to get rid of all the lawyers. I see a camara and I see a legitamate reason to give the driver 1*.


What do you do if that girl you dropped off last night claims you sexually assaulted her but you know you didn't.

Better have a dash cam or you might be the next new sexual predator on the block.

And besides that there are a million and one other things someone can "say" you did and I hope you covered your ass with the truth on film.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

pizza guy said:


> C'mon. Do we really need more camaras in our society? Shakespeare had it right 500 years ago, the real solution is to get rid of all the lawyers. I see a camara and I see a legitamate reason to give the driver 1*.


what's a camara?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

SlowBoat said:


> I asked a police officer and a martial arts expert who trains police officers and they both said same as you. Crash your car.


Yep at high speed they have 2 choices, ditch the gun or try to survive a big crash. Scare them more than they scare you and they just want to get away any possible way.


----------



## LarryA (Jun 18, 2015)

pizza guy said:


> C'mon. Do we really need more camaras in our society? Shakespeare had it right 500 years ago, the real solution is to get rid of all the lawyers. I see a camara and I see a legitamate reason to give the driver 1*.


In reality, how's uber "partner" safety guaranteed? This should be fore front on the strike issue.


----------



## UberNow (Sep 12, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> I use this one http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E56WY18/?tag=ubne0c-20
> 
> and this one http://www.glockmeister.com/GLOCK-27-Gen-4/productinfo/G27GEN4/


Is the dash cam good for night vision?
We cannot get gun in Australia.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

LarryA said:


> But how do we protect ourselves, if Uber does not allow concealed weapon or dashcam.


Seriously?
Uber knows EXACTLY who that person is in your car (or at least who ordered the ride)... and if they were txting you (be there in a min), then it IS the person with the acct).
If a pax is stupid enough/stoned enough to hold you up for your 'stuff', just give it to them.
Get to the police, Contact Uber.
And go replace your stuff.

Anyone who confronts someone with violence or a threat of violence is increasing their odds of getting hurt/dead.
Is that really worth it to protect your 'stuff'?

Want to protect yourself?
Make sure you have a way to remotely LOCK your phone through your service provider.
And don't wear expensive jewelry, watches or bling while driving.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

LarryA said:


> In reality, how's uber "partner" safety guaranteed? This should be fore front on the strike issue.


Why and how?

You get in a CAB and no one in the world knows who you are or where you are.
You get in an Uber, and the company knows who you are, who the driver is and where that car is at every moment.
It works the same way in reverse for drivers.

CAB DRIVERS are at 100 times more risk of robbery and violence than Uber drivers (god bless them) because they deal in cash and are not (necessarily) tracked the same way Uber drivers are.

I feel 'safer' as an Uber driver than I do as a CAB pax.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> what's a camara?


If I'm not mistaken it's a camera in the shape of a Classic Chevrolet Camero specially produced and marketed for its "partners" use by Uber Technology. It is available to you for just $20 a week.

But I could be wrong


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

SlowBoat said:


> I asked a police officer and a martial arts expert who trains police officers and they both said same as you. Crash your car.


preferably into a police car or police station


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

If you shoot them before they shoot/stab you, and blood gets on your upholstery, can you still assess a cleaning fee?


----------



## LarryA (Jun 18, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Why and how?
> 
> You get in a CAB and no one in the world knows who you are or where you are.
> You get in an Uber, and the company knows who you are, who the driver is and where that car is at every moment.
> ...


Just to be hypothetical, what if he his criminal minded?Assuming he used a prepaid phone and a stolen credit card, how would uber track him?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

LarryA said:


> Just to be hypothetical, what if he his criminal minded?Assuming he used a prepaid phone and a stolen credit card, how would uber track him?


That's called LIFE.
At least with Uber, your risk is LOWER than just being on the street.

Bad people exist in the world.
The FACT is that you have a LOWER risk of encountering an evil person in an Uber than within the general population.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberMeansSuper said:


> If you shoot them before they shoot/stab you, and blood gets on your upholstery, can you still assess a cleaning fee?


Well, unless you kill them instantly with your first shot, the chances are they are going to shoot/stab you back... in which case you will be eligible for up to a $250 cleaning fee... IF you can immediately take photos before you end the trip.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> preferably into a police car or police station


^^^
All of your comments seem to put a great deal of faith in external sources of so-called "protection" instead of actions of First Person Singular.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> That's called LIFE.
> At least with Uber, your risk is LOWER than just being on the street.
> 
> Bad people exist in the world.
> The FACT is that you have a LOWER risk of encountering an evil person in an Uber than within the general population.


^^^
And your unimpeachable source for that little tidbit of information is???


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> And your unimpeachable source for that little tidbit of information is???


Seriously... you want me to spend my time finding and citing crime statistics that are obvious?
Not going to happen.
Feel free to believe that more violent crime occurs inside an Uber ride than in the general public.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> All of your comments seem to put a great deal of faith in external sources of so-called "protection" instead of actions of First Person Singular.


I do hope you mean all of my comments on the topic of self defense, here... not ALL of my comments!
If so... yes. Thanks for pointing out what I had hoped was obvious.
I have a different opinion than you.
I don't think that makes you a bad person... or, on this topic at least, even 'wrong'.
It just means I have a different opinion than you... and I am certain from what I have seen in crime stats, that what I'm advocating is supported by the facts: that responding violently to perceived threats escalates those situations into actual violent situations instead of diffusing them. I understand you think differently.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Seriously?
> Uber knows EXACTLY who that person is in your car (or at least who ordered the ride)... and if they were txting you (be there in a min), then it IS the person with the acct).
> If a pax is stupid enough/stoned enough to hold you up for your 'stuff', just give it to them.
> Get to the police, Contact Uber.
> ...


I don't wear my wedding ring while driving. I keep my DL and debit card in a small billfold in my front pocket. The only time I have cash is when I get a tip. I have a dash cam, but the mount is broken, so I'm not using it. It only records forward, but does have a sound recording option. It has a screen showing the recording, but when I used it, I'd stick it to the windshield behind the right side of the rear view mirror so it wasn't a distraction.

Dash cams are a two-edged sword. If you're in an accident that you caused, the content can be used against you, assuming the accident is so severe you can't secure the camera before EMS arrives.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

SlowBoat said:


> I asked a police officer and a martial arts expert who trains police officers and they both said same as you. Crash your car.


The rationale is that if a gun is pulled on you, the odds are good the thug intends to use it, or force you to go to a secluded spot where he can rob, rape, or murder you.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Considering this a bit more, I realize that each Uber/Lyft driver drives in a different location and makes different decisions for different reasons about who they allow into their car. In light of that, it seems the first line of self-defense is coming to a decision about just who you allow in to your car. I keep the doors of my car locked until I can see the pax(s) and confirm that I want them in my car. ymmv. Be safe out there.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

LarryA said:


> What if he pulled out a gun, what will you do? Put up a fight or just let him have his way?


Give him what he wants. Although I have been the victim of a mugging, it is easier said than done.

As a police officer told me, "Your life is more valuable than any piece of tangible property."


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

UberNorthStar said:


> Give him what he wants. Although I have been the victim of a mugging, it is easier said than done.
> 
> As a police officer told me, "Your life is more valuable than any piece of tangible property."


Bingo !!!!!!!
Always Carrie 300.00 bucks in cash
It's your robbery money
Your life is worth more than that

The member that rolls with no jewelry and no cash is just asking for it


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

I wish it was funny 20yearsdriving. My purse was worth nothing and contained all of 50 cents and my checkbook. Yet I fought for it. That was close to 35 years ago. Now I carry one CC and my ID when I shop. When driving, I carry a travel-sized can of hairspray in my driver door pocket.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Well thank god it worked out


----------



## crowsandcats (Sep 17, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> That poor guy is a Las Vegas driver.... said he was heading for the big giant truck stop at Losee Rd. and Cheyenne right along side the freeway.
> Know it well.


Why is his vehicle Right-Hand Drive?


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

crowsandcats said:


> Why is his vehicle Right-Hand Drive?


I think the video is reversed.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi, Larry Stapleton.

Welcome to the forum!

Please read your Partnership Agreement. (Click your "Profile" on Dashboard (Uber Partner Website Click "Legal".)

New Drivers have 30 Days to Opt-out of *Binding Arbitration.*

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Mr. T said:


> Well that would never happen. Chicago made tons and tons of laws to make sure it doesn't.


In terms of gun deaths per 1,000 residents, I don't think Chicago is in the top 40 on the list of most homicides. The cities highest on the list tend to be places like Flint Michigan, Reading PA. That size town, though I can't even remember for certain if they are on the list. Chicago itself is a rather segregated city. Where laws are enforced, where the money is, Chicago is pretty damn safe for a big city I'd guess. If you look at where the gun murders occur in Chicago, you can easily see that the murders are concentrated in neighborhoods where poverty is a huge concern. Chicago being used as an example of gun laws not working is not such a clear cut example. It is a much more involved reality there.


LarryA said:


> But how do we protect ourselves, if Uber does not allow concealed weapon or dashcam.


First and foremost, you protect yourself by trusting and respecting your instincts.

Stay within your comfort zone as a driver. You don't like to drive past midnight for your own reasons, respect that, that is enough. The guy sounded like trouble before he ever arrived, that is enough to cancel, asat. Don't be held hostage by some kind of number. If you can't make $150/12,hours in Chicago, something is wrong. Trust your intuition and respect your limits. This guy didn't harm you right?


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

just strike on oct 16th at 5 pm


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

jrboy said:


> just strike on oct 16th at 5 pm


Just stay at home and watch the Cubs or Blackhawks tomorrow. Catch Uber off guard not with a strike, but a we don't make enough to make it worth it work action.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

on oct 16th i'm going to the strip club.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

jrboy said:


> on oct 16th i'm going to the strip club.


Be sure to wear your Umbro soccer shorts in case you splurge for a lap dance.


----------



## lovisone (Jul 19, 2015)

I was in a collision with pax in the car and when I told uber's insurance adjuster I have dashcam footage showing the other driver is at fault he told me he wished ALL uber drivers had dashcams because it would make his work a lot easier. So, yes, uber allows dashcams.


----------



## LarryA (Jun 18, 2015)

lovisone said:


> I was in a collision with pax in the car and when I told uber's insurance adjuster I have dashcam footage showing the other driver is at fault he told me he wished ALL uber drivers had dashcams because it would make his work a lot easier. So, yes, uber allows dashcams.


Thanks, noteworthy!! What kind do you have??


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> He was rude and aggressive on the phone that's enough for me for a cancel also some dirty slob walking to my car that's also enough of a cancel for me
> 
> To me it sounds like you were more interested in your goal than your safety


I thought you were a cabbie? That would mean we Uber drivers couldn't carry cabbies.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

pizza guy said:


> C'mon. Do we really need more camaras in our society? Shakespeare had it right 500 years ago, the real solution is to get rid of all the lawyers. I see a camara and I see a legitamate reason to give the driver 1*.


That's moronic. People always ask about my cam and NONE object. Don't fear monger, KNOW what you are talking about.


----------



## lovisone (Jul 19, 2015)

Your car is your place of business. It is your right to protect it with surveillance.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> I thought you were a cabbie? That would mean we Uber drivers couldn't carry cabbies.


Nope 100% bottom of barrel UberX. I make money the old fashion way.


----------



## lovisone (Jul 19, 2015)

LarryA said:


> Thanks, noteworthy!! What kind do you have??


Ivation HD 720p Dual Wide Angle View Lens Dash Cam DVR Accident Video Recorder w/GPS & G-Sensor (Inside and Outside Video Recording) - HDR Super Low Light Night Vision, Continuous & Event Modes


----------



## UberNow (Sep 12, 2015)

lovisone said:


> Ivation HD 720p Dual Wide Angle View Lens Dash Cam DVR Accident Video Recorder w/GPS & G-Sensor (Inside and Outside Video Recording) - HDR Super Low Light Night Vision, Continuous & Event Modes


From Amazon? How much?


----------



## lovisone (Jul 19, 2015)

UberNow said:


> From Amazon? How much?


Yes Amazon. $199. I also bought a 32gb micro sd card (it comes with an 8gb card but supports up to 32gb)


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> Nope 100% bottom of barrel UberX. I make money the old fashion way.


Hunh, that's not what I expected. You have cabbie written all over you.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Note about dash cams - it is perfectly fine to have a forward facing dash cam in your car. The real controversy comes when you decide to have a DUAL camera dash cam to record inside your vehicle. If the camera is obvious, and you have a decal that says that people may be recorded, should NOT be a problem. However, in most states, a hidden camera that can record passengers without notice is illegal.

Most forward facing dashcams that have audio capability are generally acceptable in states with 1 party consent AUDIO recording laws. But as far as I know, NO state prohibits a forward facing, video only dash cam. And neither does Uber. Uber doesn't even disallow internal cameras, best I know. But I have read here where passengers have complained, 1*'d, and Uber sends the driver an email saying it's not the best way to have a 5* rating.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Hunh, that's not what I expected. You have cabbie written all over you.


Nope, you're reading the wrong stuff. Just a part time 4.86 Xer that makes $700-$1000 a week in 25/30 hours wearing board shorts with a phone charger. No water/mints/gum/aux cords or door opening.


----------



## lovisone (Jul 19, 2015)

JimS said:


> Note about dash cams - it is perfectly fine to have a forward facing dash cam in your car. The real controversy comes when you decide to have a DUAL camera dash cam to record inside your vehicle. If the camera is obvious, and you have a decal that says that people may be recorded, should NOT be a problem. However, in most states, a hidden camera that can record passengers without notice is illegal.
> 
> Most forward facing dashcams that have audio capability are generally acceptable in states with 1 party consent AUDIO recording laws. But as far as I know, NO state prohibits a forward facing, video only dash cam. And neither does Uber. Uber doesn't even disallow internal cameras, best I know. But I have read here where passengers have complained, 1*'d, and Uber sends the driver an email saying it's not the best way to have a 5* rating.


I got the email from uber once about my cam. Someone wasn't comfortable about being recirded and said i did not get their consent. I live in a dual consent state and a lawyer told me since I clearly display a sign, by them not asking to cancel the ride is implied consent. Businesses are not required to get your consent when you walk in. You can turn around and walk out if you don't like it.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Greyhound. America's favorite way to travel with weed.


Obvois his backpack had contraband of some sorts in it. When someone puts their hands on something, they are protecting it. I have noticed scalpers doing that as their hands are in their pockets where the tickets are located. I can spot one and go up and ask if they have any good seats. Almost everytime, I am spot on.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

lovisone said:


> I got the email from uber once about my cam. Someone wasn't comfortable about being recirded and said i did not get their consent. I live in a dual consent state and a lawyer told me since I clearly display a sign, by them not asking to cancel the ride is implied consent. Businesses are not required to get your consent when you walk in. You can turn around and walk out if you don't like it.


Also, you are not using that video for future use. A business doesn't turn off their cameras when someone objects to it. Pax can leave the car or ask to make sure their consent is not granted for any video being distributed.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

R44KDEN said:


> Easier said than done. Lets say the average concealed carry position is right hip. You are driving, seat belt on. Pax pulls either a knife or gun and threatens you. Unless you are very well trained, you are not going to be able to maintain composure, release seat belt, remove firearm and be in a position to take positive action. Things will be moving too quickly. In my humble opinion, the best course of action is to comply with all demands and get the vehicle to a stopped position where you can get out of the car. One, it will provide cover and two, you can assess the situation where you can either stay and defend yourself or run or let the guy take the car (best outcome). 9 times out of 10 they will want the car or your personal possessions. All of those things can be replaced.


If anyone is driving with a concealed weapon, they are not putting it on their right hip! In fact, the gun is probably in the door so it can be reached easily with the left hand. Property can be replaced but I like a good defense story stopping a guy from never robbing or harming another human being.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> Nope, you're reading the wrong stuff. Just a part time 4.86 Xer that makes $700-$1000 a week in 25/30 hours wearing board shorts with a phone charger. No water/mints/gum/aux cords or door opening.


Mighty proud of ya. Why are you complaining then?


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Mighty proud of ya. Why are you complaining then?


Well, when I signed up UBER said they were my "partner." I have come to find out that I'm anything but UBERs partner. Partners I have (and had) work together to make our business model better while a current "partner" UBER runs around dirty dealing & changing agreements with it's current so called "partners" under the ruse of " UBER knows what's better for you than you."

UBER knows where problems are (rates, ratings, airports, cancellations, acceptances...) yet the DO NOTHING to address it except canned responses from CSRs to try to appease you, all while reaching (unknowingly) into your pocket and fleecing you of your income under the ruse of building your business.

I've avcheived my business "in spite" of UBER not "because of" UBER. I've had to adjust my business mode in order to protect my uber business. This includes, no more freebies (as X rates don't permit it, while UBER still promotes it.) No more late driving nights & no more low rated PAX (as my rating can't handle it.) No more driving in excess of 7 minutes as UBERS (ever changing) cancellation policy and current rates (and refusal to add a TIP bar) makes this risk unprofitable and too risky to accept while adding the possibility of excessive dead miles to my weekly total.

There is a simple fix to all these problems YET SCREWBER refuses to address it and make proper changes to HELP OUR "PARTNERSHIP" while doing everything to hurt it by increasing comissions, SRFs, reducing rates (while expecting more) AND of course changing your fares already earned without your knowledge.

Their heavy handiness and and HYPOCRITICAL rule over the little guys/gals "partners" has repulsed me.

These are just some of the reasons for my bitterness. Especially since this company could be everything and anything it wanted to be. It just makes the wrong decisions for the wrong reason rather than the right ones for the right reasons.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Mistakes:

1) placing a cash goal above your safety
2) not cancelling when they told you they were still on bus
3) letting rider into your car when you were uncomfortable
4) not cancelling when you didn't feel safe with the destination
5) assuming someone is going to hurt/rob you just because they are minority, smoke weed, and live in rough areas. (If they are dangerous projecting fear and weakness is not a good idea)
6) Assuming there is anything you can do if you get robbed by someone sitting behind/next to you while you drive. Even if you're armed they have to make the first move. There is no situation where you're going to out-maneuver them. Your car is (or should be if not) insured. Don't carry valuables such as jewelry and cash (I keep $20 cash on me and my gas card, that's it). No material item is worth your life/health.


----------



## LarryA (Jun 18, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> Mistakes:
> 
> 1) placing a cash goal above your safety
> 2) not cancelling when they told you they were still on bus
> ...


Thanks BB, I have since changed my "modus operandi".


----------



## HOUTXRon (Aug 23, 2015)

lovisone said:


> I got the email from uber once about my cam. Someone wasn't comfortable about being recirded and said i did not get their consent. I live in a dual consent state and a lawyer told me since I clearly display a sign, by them not asking to cancel the ride is implied consent. Businesses are not required to get your consent when you walk in. You can turn around and walk out if you don't like it.


I have been looking into this one. Have you tried the cam at night? If so how is the quality of the recording?

Glad TX has one party consent.


----------



## lovisone (Jul 19, 2015)

HOUTXRon said:


> I have been looking into this one. Have you tried the cam at night? If so how is the quality of the recording?
> 
> Glad TX has one party consent.


It came with a little attachment for night time but I haven't tried it yet. I'm just a wimpy day driver. But YouTube has footage samples which look pretty good.


----------



## ZoomZoomZoom (Aug 31, 2015)

LarryA said:


> So I got a ping to pickup a pax at Mega bus terminal in Chicago on Canal Str and Van Buren Ave around 12am Friday night. Usually, I don't Uber anytime after midnight but this Friday was exceptional 'cos I've been on the road for 12hrs and made a little over $150 (below my goal). I was hoping this ride will be to the burbs which will probably push me close to my goal.
> 
> Anyways, I arrived at the bus terminal there was no bus or anyone in sight, 3mins into my wait I called the rider he said he's on the bus and would be there in a min. He sounded pretty aggressive and rude on the phone but I wasn't going to let that deter me from reaching my goal.
> 
> ...


Your life isn't worth any valuables you own. Uber Tracks everything. And if you're not 100% sure of their identity, ask to see photo ID. I only did once for sketchy rider. But if something were to happen, that rider is f'ed.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> Well, when I signed up UBER said they were my "partner." I have come to find out that I'm anything but UBERs partner. Partners I have (and had) work together to make our business model better while a current "partner" UBER runs around dirty dealing & changing agreements with it's current so called "partners" under the ruse of " UBER knows what's better for you than you."
> 
> UBER knows where problems are (rates, ratings, airports, cancellations, acceptances...) yet the DO NOTHING to address it except canned responses from CSRs to try to appease you, all while reaching (unknowingly) into your pocket and fleecing you of your income under the ruse of building your business.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, did you just tell me you earn more than the average _household_ income in the US and are bitter because Uber doesn't consult you?

In spite of Uber hunh? How was your Uber business before Uber?

Here's a wake up call for you. Unless you dropped millions into the equity investment firm that owns Uber, you aren't their partner.

What you are is an independent contractor that can accept their terms or not. It's a free world. When you discover a way to charge paxs more and pay more to the drivers and control a fleet of tens of thousands of ICs with personal CSR service and no ratings, let me know, I'll be your first driver.

Until then, be glad you earn more than a household income sitting on your ass using the same skills 16 year olds have.

Would I like a tip button? Sure. Has that stopped me from learning how to get tips? Nope. You know those mints I hand out? They cost me less per month than 1 tip. One.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

RamzFanz said:


> You know those mints I hand out? They cost me less per month than 1 tip. One.


Not sure how I found this thread. Don't like the way UP is putting similar threads in my face. I got enough shat to keep up with.

Anyway, since I'm here, you still giving out those mints?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Not sure how I found this thread. Don't like the way UP is putting similar threads in my face. I got enough shat to keep up with.
> 
> Anyway, since I'm here, you still giving out those mints?


Yep. And working the tips. Just do the math. Pennies for dollars.


----------



## Anthony 11 (Jan 1, 2018)

Similiar situation happened to me the other night. I really need a dash cam so I can just say the ride is being recorded for their safety.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

"_Come on, people. What the hell? It's gotta be the brain. Don't y'all know nothin'?_"


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

LarryA said:


> So I got a ping to pickup a pax at Mega bus terminal in Chicago on Canal Str and Van Buren Ave around 12am Friday night. Usually, I don't Uber anytime after midnight but this Friday was exceptional 'cos I've been on the road for 12hrs and made a little over $150 (below my goal). I was hoping this ride will be to the burbs which will probably push me close to my goal.
> 
> Anyways, I arrived at the bus terminal there was no bus or anyone in sight, 3mins into my wait I called the rider he said he's on the bus and would be there in a min. He sounded pretty aggressive and rude on the phone but I wasn't going to let that deter me from reaching my goal.
> 
> ...


In my taxi days, I had a group of people climb in my car who looked like they were straight out of the worst part of the hood. When they got in my car, talking in a language that's technically english, but every other words as N this, MF that, and extreme jargon the likes of which I'd need an interpreter, but I understood they were talking about, well, they were discussing various methods of criminal activity. One guy was explaining to his cohort the most efficient way to disembowel an opponent. I kept my mouth shut, that is certain. They knew I was nervous, they joked about it, but they left me alone.

Your ride is nothin' man. Don't sweat it.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

When I first started driving with Uber, I had two guys get into the car in Newark bright daylight. They were going to East Orange. As soon as they got in, the one guy asked me to turn the radio up, which I did. They then proceeded to talk between themselves about what you could get for this car or that, weather Newark or East Orange had the best chop shops, and who was the most trustworthy person to get the cars to the docks. Then they started talking about car that they needed to get, as they had been scoping it out for a while. Mentioned that they were going to have to get it today as soon as they had Wheels to get to it.

I was terrified. I am not necessarily an overly Brave woman, so let me reiterate that. I. Was. Terrified.

Having nothing to lose, I turned down the radio and let the gentleman know that their conversation scared me, and that if they wanted my car to get to some other place, there was no reason to be uncivilized about it. It was a rental vehicle, and I had $1,000 deductible on it either way. If they wanted it, let me know, I would pull over, get my keys, tea, and glasses, leave them the car key and go into the store for 15 minutes before I would come out and realize that someone must have taken my vehicle.

The one guy was laughing hysterically. The other guy was getting pissed. He accused me of eavesdropping on their conversation and hearing things I should not have. At this point, we were pulling on to Route 280. I then told them that if this was going to be a different kind of party, and then I slammed my foot down on the accelerator and started weaving through traffic, that there was a wall just up there that had all three of our names on it.

By the time I drop them off in East Orange, the three of us were laughing like old friends, I received a $20 cash tip, and a name to use in some of the more crime riddled neighborhoods in the area. I do know some people who know some people who are of questionable repute, and did do my research. Turns out the name was good for red, blue, or yellow. He was neutral, and did business with all three.

Never did repeat that name yet, and I never will unless there's a gun in my face.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> I. Was. Terrified.
> 
> I would pull over, get my keys, tea, and glasses, .


Enjoyed your story Suze.

Although I do question worrying about your tea when you are that terrified


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Although I do question worrying about your tea when you are that terrified


Never leave a good tea behind. Some teas are expensive or hard to find.

A long time ago when [financial] times were good, I went into a Japanese tea shop, and paid $60 for about 4 oz of roasted Japanese tea. I have no idea what it was, but it was well worth it.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

Mr. T said:


> It's called conceal carry for a reason. No one should know you're armed until it's to late for them.
> 
> It's better to be judged by 12 than carried by six


It ruins the surprise.

Here we can conceal or open carry. Never understood having a visible holster. 1)Ruins the surprise, 2) Makes others nervous, 3) Some idiot could try to grab it.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

DocT said:


> Never leave a good tea behind. Some teas are expensive or hard to find.
> 
> A long time ago when [financial] times were good, I went into a Japanese tea shop, and paid $60 for about 4 oz of roasted Japanese tea. I have no idea what it was, but it was well worth it.


I once paid $60 for 4oz of.... Errr nevermind


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

LarryA said:


> So I got a ping to pickup a pax at Mega bus terminal in Chicago on Canal Str and Van Buren Ave around 12am Friday night. Usually, I don't Uber anytime after midnight but this Friday was exceptional 'cos I've been on the road for 12hrs and made a little over $150 (below my goal). I was hoping this ride will be to the burbs which will probably push me close to my goal.
> 
> Anyways, I arrived at the bus terminal there was no bus or anyone in sight, 3mins into my wait I called the rider he said he's on the bus and would be there in a min. He sounded pretty aggressive and rude on the phone but I wasn't going to let that deter me from reaching my goal.
> 
> ...


You know what you should have done, not placing income ahead of what your intuition told you. Hang up and CANCEL. Go home with peace of mind.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

SuzeCB said:


> When I first started driving with Uber, I had two guys get into the car in Newark bright daylight. They were going to East Orange. As soon as they got in, the one guy asked me to turn the radio up, which I did. They then proceeded to talk between themselves about what you could get for this car or that, weather Newark or East Orange had the best chop shops, and who was the most trustworthy person to get the cars to the docks. Then they started talking about car that they needed to get, as they had been scoping it out for a while. Mentioned that they were going to have to get it today as soon as they had Wheels to get to it.
> 
> I was terrified. I am not necessarily an overly Brave woman, so let me reiterate that. I. Was. Terrified.
> 
> ...


That's crazy. Play it safe next time, don't do those things, you might not be so lucky the next time, that's my advice.



LarryA said:


> But how do we protect ourselves, if Uber does not allow concealed weapon or dashcam.


In my taxi days we called it screening. Always screen your riders, i.e., lock doors, crack window a bit, and exchange a few words with the potential rider, doing this while you size them up. Get a bad feeling? Drive on. ALWAYS go with your impression. Doing that will increase your odds of survival a thousand fold. Sure, you never know about some people, but most people can't hide their bad vibes if they are contemplating doing something really wrong.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Enjoyed your story Suze.
> 
> Although I do question worrying about your tea when you are that terrified


I was kind of babbling at that point. LOL


----------



## uberoff44 (Mar 1, 2018)

XUberMike said:


> He was rude and aggressive on the phone that's enough for me for a cancel also some dirty slob walking to my car that's also enough of a cancel for me
> 
> To me it sounds like you were more interested in your goal than your safety


Agree 100%


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

LarryA said:


> So I got a ping to pickup a pax at Mega bus terminal in Chicago on Canal Str and Van Buren Ave around 12am Friday night. Usually, I don't Uber anytime after midnight but this Friday was exceptional 'cos I've been on the road for 12hrs and made a little over $150 (below my goal). I was hoping this ride will be to the burbs which will probably push me close to my goal.
> 
> Anyways, I arrived at the bus terminal there was no bus or anyone in sight, 3mins into my wait I called the rider he said he's on the bus and would be there in a min. He sounded pretty aggressive and rude on the phone but I wasn't going to let that deter me from reaching my goal.
> 
> ...


just drive him to the destination and if you are scared about where you are lock the doors and shut off the app. Ps ive driven 10000 trips over the past 16 months and never refused to take anyone anywhere. I did shut the app off in Chatham once but only because its a dump and I didn'
want to drive around there anymore or go to indiana...


----------

